# Promo codes for Coffee Tasting Club



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Does anyone know any discount codes for the coffee tasting club website please?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Never heard of em ....

I've not seem em mentioned on here so you might be out of Luck for a code


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Neither had I - some good roasters though (and some I haven't heard of but doesn't mean they aren't). Smallbatch, Climpsons etc.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wonder how fresh the roasts are


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I bought the Lido off them and bought a bag of York Emporium Coffee. The roast was around fortnight old, but it could have been because it took a week or so to get the parcel.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Those prices are very reasonable, cheap even, for specialty coffee. That applies to both one off bags and for the subscription service.

Live a little.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

When you order with the Coffee Tasting Club your artisan coffee will be freshly roasted to order. This means it will usually take 5 working days to recieve your order, but your coffee will be fresh and bursting with flavour so it's worth the wait.

http://www.coffeetastingclub.com/delivery

UK delivery is charged at a flat rate of £2.95.

That seems pretty good


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

They are doing the standard subscribe for £1 thing. Sounds interesting if they will send from a variety of roasters.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Actually the other thing I liked, they mention that north Star roast on a Thursday so you need to order before Wednesday at x time or it'll probably be waiting.

I know it's what they should tell you but it's prominent and reassuring in that way...


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Why would you not just order direct from the roaster? Surely it would be cheaper or am I missing something.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> Why would you not just order direct from the roaster? Surely it would be cheaper or am I missing something.


They do a buy and forget subscription from a variety of roasters. Would encourage the risk averse among us to give a variety of roasters a go. I thought it was clever. Bit like a commercial lsol I guess.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't know if it's representative but looks like they have two options from Small Batch that aren't on the small batch site (and two that are) and I assume you could order from multiple roasters for a £2.95 delivery fee. I'm not ordering anything for a while to check, as I've got a lot in already

Also I think as mentioned the subscription is interesting, as it presumably rotates which roasters it is from.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

It says here:



> *Why subscribe to us?*
> 
> Most coffee subscriptions only send you coffee from one roaster - but we're different! We are the only subscription service that sends you coffee from a selection of the UK's best roasters.












So... quite interesting sub, might give it a go.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh i'll maybe have a look. Been trying to find coffee from a roaster I haven't tried before.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I bought a milk pitcher from them and got a discount on next order of NEXT10 for 10% off next order. Not sure if they'll check if you ordered from them already or not though.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Code BIRTHDAY15 will get you 15% off just now.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I take it the code is only for the one time purchase.


----------



## Aaron F (Dec 15, 2015)

Many thanks for the 15% promo code Michaelg.

Been keeping an eye out for some brewista scales and purchased a set on Sunday night with some guatemala huehuetenango beans.

Both arrived last night well packaged in a box together. Even better it was free delivery for orders over £30. Roast date on beans was the 14/5. Hopefully try them at weekend.


----------

